# Georg Joseph Vogler (1749 - 1814)



## HaydnBearstheClock

I just stumbled over some of his music:






This stuff isn't that bad - maybe not quite as cohesive as Haydn, but the melodies do have some bite and some of the orchestral ideas are quite good. Any thoughts?

1st movement: a nice, sturm-und-drang style movement - good melodies; lacks a bit cohesion

2nd movement: a very pleasant melody and well-worked out; some nice contrasts thrown in.

3rd movement: back to the sturm-und-drang atmosphere. Nice contrasts between fortes and more transparent, 'chamber music' moments with solo flute. 
Again, the 'transitions' are not quite as smooth as with Haydn or with Mozart, imo. But the melodies he writes are quite good.


----------



## clavichorder

I've only heard his name in passing. Thanks for bringing him to my attention. Sounds like solid mid classical period style music.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

clavichorder said:


> I've only heard his name in passing. Thanks for bringing him to my attention. Sounds like solid mid classical period style music.


Yeah, this guy's pretty good. He had some good ideas - a lot of composers from that period remain completely obscure. A bit of a shame.


----------



## regenmusic

This guy is amazing. An ordained priest and inventor, as well as highly respected musical theorist.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Joseph_Vogler

His music does sound good to, the little I've heard of it so far.


----------



## helenora

regenmusic said:


> This guy is amazing. An ordained priest and inventor, as well as highly respected musical theorist.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Joseph_Vogler
> 
> His music does sound good to, the little I've heard of it so far.


a remarkable biography indeed. 
I remember I've read about him in an encyclopedia when I was small , pre-internet era and now there are much more facts on the internet


----------



## regenmusic

helenora said:


> a remarkable biography indeed.
> I remember I've read about him in an encyclopedia when I was small , pre-internet era and now there are much more facts on the internet


You can read some of a book that was written about him recently called "In Praise of Harmony: The Teachings of Abbä Georg Joseph Vogler" online. It looks like a good book. I was reading a preview of it at one of those subscription sites, but sadly
it's not coming up in a search right now.


----------

